# where to hunt public waterfowl land in north dakota?



## stackem44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey guys I'm from Texas and am getting a you couple weeks off around the first of October I'm a huge waterfowler and me and me and my buddies are looking to make a road trip. Now my question is are there any good public land places to hunt in the area?? Could we go door to door and ask land owners if we could hunt there land?? Any advice in what part of north Dakota wld be greatly appreciated we are very excited to head yalls way Thx guys!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes to all your questions.

PLOTS guide. http://gf.nd.gov/

some are decent some aren't.

Scout, put on miles. Look at aerial maps. find an area with lots of potholes around it. this is a good starting point. no one is going to tell you on the internet their exact spots. Would you?

North Dakota law is if the field is harvested and NOT posted you can hunt it. with that said try and hunt down the land owner. some you can find some you can't.

Leave the land the way you found it and you will be welcomed back year after year by the farmers.

Good luck. You will see a ton of birds and with any luck shoot limits of fun each day.


----------



## stackem44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Remember if you are a certain distance from building you do need to contact the landowner.


----------



## stackem44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Will do Thx.... so me and my buddies are coming up there completely blind are y'all sure we lil find land we can hunt that's the only thing that worries us??


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

ND has lots of waterfowl production areas, wildlife management areas and plots (hunting easements) avaialable. ND is nothing like Texas where most of the land is "pay to play". In some areas a lot of the land is posted but often you can still be allowed access. Check the ND game and Fish website to obtain current Plots maps and order a ND atlas from DeLorme ($20). The atlas will show most of the wetland areas in ND. Pick one or two and you should find birds. Note that water levels are down so the smaller wetland areas on the map may be dry but if you pick an area with large concentrations of potholes or small lakes you should be OK.


----------



## stackem44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok thanks..are there usually a lot of birds around first of October and should I bring my boat?? This is all new to me like u said here in tx we have to pay to hunt me n my buddies jus looking to have a good time n blast sum feathers !!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Most guys in ND do not use boats unless hunting divers on larger lakes. Many guys frown upon it because you disrupt too many resting birds sometimes - look through the forum and you can find years of reading on the topic. Up to you, but a boat is definitely not a necessity in ND.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Leave the boat at home, plenty of field and shallow slough oppertunities!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

schnidy60 said:


> Leave the boat at home, plenty of field and shallow slough oppertunities!! :beer:


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Pick up all your empty shells and recover all your cripples. Don't go to a bar and get mouthy. Good luck hunting! :thumb:


----------

